# Recently Retred, Getting Back Into Making "stuff"



## upTheHill (Feb 4, 2016)

my metal workshop was very under-loved for the last couple of years.
I've recently retired and am getting everything setup again, rearranging lighter things to the 2nd floor of "Man-Ville" to take advantage of the wood stove & Windows.

below is some pics of the "new" workshop.  The heavier things are still in the 1st floor which is also the garage part of the building.

1st projects are going to be for some of my big bore / high power air guns. Right now, I'm modding / tuning an Evanix Rainstorm II which is a 35 cal air rifle.

I'll be hanging around here again on a more regular basis.


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 4, 2016)

I wish my hangout looked as nice as yours ! Love the wood walls and from the looks of it you are in the mountains ?


----------



## upTheHill (Feb 4, 2016)

the bump we live on is called Patrick Mountain, but it's really just a hill with a superiority complex.  it's about 1,000' up at the top. we're about 2/3rds of the way up on the south side.

we've been here about 9 years, and one of the reasons we bought it (in addition to the view), is it has 2 - 2 car garages, both with heated workshops. So we have his and her garages and shops.  The rule we came up with right off was that I'm not allowed to tell her what to do with / in her shop and she's not allowed to comment on mine. Her's has a 15 x 25 heated enclosed shop on the 1st floor behind the garage, a large hay loft on the 2nd floor for her "zoo" along with a 15' x 15'  husband free get away room.  My 2nd floor is supposed to be a 1 BR guest house. but since neither of us want guests. I have to suffer with a 600 sq ft man cave that has a 3/4 bathroom and a science kitchen.


----------



## brino (Feb 4, 2016)

upTheHill said:


> So we have his and her garages and shops....... I have to suffer with a 600 sq ft man cave that has a 3/4 bathroom and a science kitchen.



Well we all have our crosses to bear. 

Nice looking shop.
-brino


----------



## wawoodman (Feb 4, 2016)

And in the mountains of Maine, you have your bears to cross, as well.


----------



## Franko (Feb 4, 2016)

What a beautiful shop and location, Dave!


----------



## upTheHill (Feb 4, 2016)

brino said:


> Well we all have our crosses to bear.


yeah, it sux, but I try not to whine  



wawoodman said:


> And in the mountains of Maine, you have your bears to cross, as well.



haven't seen any bears, lots of Turkeys, Coyotes, Deer and Moose though  and a couple of neighbors have reported seeing a Mountain Lion


----------



## ch2co (Feb 4, 2016)

Love the view from your window! I try my best to block my views with bushes etc.  Main is a beautiful place, I've only traveled through there once but other than calling
your little hills mountains, I really want to plan another long car trip through there,
Whats your science kitchen? 

CHuck the grumpy old guy


----------



## upTheHill (Feb 4, 2016)

thanks guys, 

since you like the side view so much.  Here's the view from the front and back windows.
it's cloudy today, so you can't see much of the view up front.


----------



## ch2co (Feb 4, 2016)

But I thought that you guys had snow in the winter!

CHuck the grumpy old guy


----------



## upTheHill (Feb 4, 2016)

ch2co said:


> Whats your science kitchen?
> 
> Chuck the grumpy old guy



Here is the (very cluttered) kitchen area. 
sink, small fridge, microwave and coffee maker (and part of my gun collection that I refer to as my 401k wall. these are all boys rifles from 1895 - 1920)


----------



## upTheHill (Feb 4, 2016)

ch2co said:


> But I thought that you guys had snow in the winter!
> 
> CHuck the grumpy old guy




VERY mild winter this year.  The mid Atlantic states got all our snow this year.
as compared to last year, when  you couldn't see the 4' fence around the Paddock, and I was pushing back the snow banks with a front end loader.
Even up Northern Maine doesn't have much this year,  maybe 12" up there right now.
I've only had to plow the driveway twice so far.


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Feb 4, 2016)

Plenty of snow here...


----------



## Sandia (Feb 4, 2016)

Your little slice of heaven, no doubt.
Nice shop and home.


----------



## upTheHill (Feb 5, 2016)

OK,  so somebody just HAD to ask where the snow was. and here we have 5" of the heavy wet stuff, with a couple of hours left in the storm.

thanks,  I appreciate the thought.


----------



## Fabrickator (Feb 5, 2016)

Nice shop, nice location, nice gun collection.  I'm looking forward to some property when I retire and get out of the city.  I want the only cars I see to be my own!


----------



## FOMOGO (Feb 5, 2016)

Very nice space, and quite the armory you have there. I love living in the boonies, wouldn't have it any other way. We run away in the winter, but I'm always overjoyed to get back in the spring. Mike


----------



## upTheHill (Feb 5, 2016)

FOMOGO said:


> We run away in the winter, but I'm always overjoyed to get back in the spring. Mike



we talked about being snow birds. so what did we do? we bought a lakeside camp EVEN FURTHER up northern Maine. go figure.


----------



## TakeDeadAim (Aug 29, 2016)

Large bore air rifles,  Please tell me more


----------



## Dave Smith (Aug 30, 2016)

large bore air rifles got my attention also---Dave


----------

